# REHOME: Bunnij needs to find a good home (Phoenix, AZ)



## Bunnij (Apr 29, 2010)

I am new here, and think I posted this in the wrong place earlier - rescue stories...sorry. 

A member of our family, Bunnij, needs a good home. We are moving out of state and have tried to make it possible to bring him, but we can't. He is a 5 yr. old hotot with an very trusting and loving personality! He weighs 2 pounds and will scooch his body next to you so you can pet him all day. 

It saddens our family deeply to have to find him a new home...but I will find him a GOOD home. Any information from anyone will be deeply appreciated by me and Bunnij! 

Thank you very much,
Angela

-I have pics and videos, but I don't know how to put them in...


----------



## Bunnij (Apr 30, 2010)

This is Bunnij all snuggled in the blanket he arranged just so.

[/img]





This is How Bunnij rests when he is oh so comfortable.



[/url][/img]


----------



## nicolevins (May 6, 2010)

Would anyone in your area be willing to take your bun?

I really hope that Bunnij finds a new home :bunny24


----------



## bunnicrazi (Jun 10, 2010)

has he found a new home yet?


----------



## Lop Lover (Jun 22, 2010)

I'd love to have him! But I'd have to ask my dad and I'm not sure my dad would let me. I will ask him this evening.


----------



## Lop Lover (Jun 23, 2010)

Never mind, I can't take a rabbit right now.


----------

